# (Pixs & video)Happy 9th B-Day,Titus & Tania!.



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

As you might have guessed,they are both,from the same litter.

Thanks you,both,for 9 wonderful yrs and too many more:

Tania & Titus:
































Titus:










Tania:










Titus'video:

YouTube - Slideshow of my HOVAWART,Titus



YouTube - My Hovawart will,only, retrieve,in water!.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Beautiful dogs. 
I can't watch the video my computer is fussy about YouTube again. 
I bet they had a great time together.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

paula bedard said:


> Beautiful dogs.
> I can't watch the video my computer is fussy about YouTube again.
> I bet they had a great time together.


Thanks!.These 2 are best friends and love being together.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great big HAPPY BIRTHDAYS to Titus and Tania. Gorgeous dogs.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Happy Belated Birthday to a gorgeous pair!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks!!.
These 2 are great friends and I can't believe they are that old cos they,still,behave like puppies.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

*** Happy Birthday Titus and Tania *** double the fun eh??


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

davebeech said:


> *** Happy Birthday Titus and Tania *** double the fun eh??


!.
Yep,double the fun,double the trouble but we love them!.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Happy Birthday!*

Happy Birthday to Tania and Titus!

Yours dogs are SO BEAUTIFUL and I believe 

Yours are the first Hovawarts I've ever seen!!!

WHAT wonderful pictures!

I think Mom should buy them some Frosty Paws, Doggie Ice Cream!!

GREAT VIDEO of Titus Swimming-guess ducks don't excite him!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Karen519 said:


> Happy Birthday to Tania and Titus!
> 
> Yours dogs are SO BEAUTIFUL and I believe
> 
> ...


Thanks!.
Would love to give them "frosty paws" but we can't find them,in Fr.
He will not chase the ducks cos I trained him,not to.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Your dogs are gorgeous and give them some birthday kisses from me. 

Happy Birthday Tania & Titus!!!!!


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Happy,happy birthday to both your beautiful hovawarts!  
Can i ask you something?In the second picture there is another dog-a small,fluffy one.I almost gasped,because your sweetie is identical to my childhood dog-Michael,who i lost in 2007 at the age of 15.I was only 6 or 7 when we got him.I would be very,very happy,if you told me a little about this guy.If you want here,if you want in a PM.Sorry for the offtopic.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

They are both so gorgeous! Glad they had a fun birthday!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone,for yr nice comments!.


Bell said:


> Happy,happy birthday to both your beautiful hovawarts!
> Can i ask you something?In the second picture there is another dog-a small,fluffy one.I almost gasped,because your sweetie is identical to my childhood dog-Michael,who i lost in 2007 at the age of 15.I was only 6 or 7 when we got him.I would be very,very happy,if you told me a little about this guy.If you want here,if you want in a PM.Sorry for the offtopic.


The little dog,against the Aga is a standard,wirehair dackshund!.
They are cool little dogs who are fearless.
She was gored by a boar and is back hunting!.
Not exactly my favorite breed but all the ones,we've had,have a special place,in my heart.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank you so much for the answer! It's a very cute dog,and from the picture it really does look like my boy,but Mike was closer to a middle schnauzer,but not quite...
All of your dogs are wonderful.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Bell said:


> Thank you so much for the answer! It's a very cute dog,and from the picture it really does look like my boy,but Mike was closer to a middle schnauzer,but not quite...
> All of your dogs are wonderful.


You're welcome!.
Standard schaunzer are also great dogs but have you thought of the wheaten Terrier or the Scottie?.


----------

